# Coopers Sparkling Yeast - Reusing Trub



## Cube (23/8/09)

Hi

Search bring up banana but not my question 

Bottled a recultered Coopers sparkling yeast in a APA today for the sake of experimentation with Coopers bottle yeast. Was careful to ferment at 18, maybe topped 19 for a day. Noted a slight banana smell and taste when bottling. Was under pitched and took 4 days to get going. No real biggie should be quite nice in 4 weeks. Have become so used to the clean US05 is was a small shock.

The question I have today is when I reuse the trub and ferment at 16 deg next time will the yeast that fermented the last beer and produced banana _automagically_ add banana to the next brew although it will ferment at a lower temp than before?

Cheers


:icon_cheers:


----------



## buttersd70 (24/8/09)

Cube said:


> Hi
> 
> Search bring up banana but not my question
> 
> ...


it shouldn't. The esters are created in the growth phase of the yeast, which is effected by pH, nutrition, and pitching rate, as well as temp. So even though you got more banana than pear this time around doesn't _necessarily _mean the same will happen next time, particularly if pitching rate and temperature are different.


----------



## Cube (1/10/09)

Ok update for those that give a ruddy toss. Drinking this now and down to last dozen tallies. The banana was prominent in a glass but has now but all dissipated. I have been drinking this as a punishment to myself to make sure it doesn't happen again..... cough.

I put gen two ( or three if you count the coopers beer I got it from ) yesterday and as of now it's going off with zero banana smell. As Butters suggested on pitch rates this is looking mint. I used a good 3/4 cup of the trub from previous batch. Which brings me to this update as per the OT question.

No - resultant yeast will not give banana if previous gen did if under pitched. So there.


----------

